# EMS in Canada?



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello everyone. New to the forums! Thought I would start out with a big question I have.

I really want to move from the U.S to Canada. The best way for me to gain Permanant resident status is to get a job offer (according to an attorney I spoke to) with my bachelor's in criminal justice, there is not much I can do in Canada without being a PR or citizenship first. I'd love to eventally join a fire department or police force. 

My next possible job option is EMS. I am currently an EMT-B in NYC. With research I see that my cert would possibily transfer to an EMR in places like Alberta once I get some more hands on experiance. Anyone know the chance of being able to obtain a job as an EMR in Canada in my current position? 

I was also looking into Paramedic programs in Canada. I emailed some schools in Toronto. So far the ones that answered do not accept international students. 

Any advice anyone could give me?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello. Getting a work visa can be difficult .... Even more so if you want to go to a specific area. Having a bachelors should help a bit.
Of the provinces the license EMRs... I don't know of any that allow foreign training. You would have to start from scratch and take a PCP program. EMRs are usually only used for transfers and very rural areas.
Ontario has 2 year pcp programs. They also have a job market where note medics are produced than job, so it is very competitive.
I was able to have my EMS degree recognized and accepted in Canada as ACP. My wife is American and went through the PR process.
If you have any more questions I will do my best to answer.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 8, 2015)

@Medic Tim  Thank you for your answer. I am not looking to go to a particular place in Canada. I wpuld like to end up in Toronto, but I would settle anywhere at first. I just heard it was easier in Alberta to get I to EMS.
I am willing to do whatever it takes to get in honestly. I would not mind getting my certification in Canada. Though I can't seem to find a program that will take international students. Do you know of any?
Also, just to clarify, you transfered over your certification, got a job offer and applied for Permanant Residence? Or were you already a citizen of Canada? I am only asking because if a Paramedic job offer would not be a strong enough job offer for me to get my application accepted, I would consider maybe looking into another degree. Possibly nursing or some sort out job in Canada. This is the way I would prefer to get in since it is what I know, but getting to Canada is the goal.

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2015)

I am Canadian. My wife is American. I live right in the border and went to a U.S. School.
You won't be able to transfer in U.S. Emt. If you get your aemt you will have a shot at getting pcp status.

I know holland college in pei does and medavie health Ed in NB and NS do as well. For pcp and acp.

I am not sure what the labour market is right now for medics.... But to get s work visa there needs to be a shortage of workers.


----------



## EMSComeLately (Jun 8, 2015)

Medic Tim said:


> I am Canadian. My wife is American. I live right in the border and went to a U.S. School.
> You won't be able to transfer in U.S. Emt. If you get your aemt you will have a shot at getting pcp status.
> 
> I know holland college in pei does and medavie health Ed in NB and NS do as well. For pcp and acp.
> ...


Any input if the roles were reversed and an American medic married a Canadian?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 8, 2015)

EMSComeLately said:


> Any input if the roles were reversed and an American medic married a Canadian?



That's my situation. My wife is Canadian, from Nova Scotia. I heard it was easier to get licensed there. I started to look into it, but my wife really has no interest in moving back to Canada. She always says, "I left for a good reason". 

 There are a few threads here dealing with American paramedics getting licensed in Canada


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2015)

NS is revamping the process... Not sure how much is has or is changing. Used to be if you had Nremt and a state license you could challenge their exams.

If you are married to a Canadian you can get permanent resident status. All the rights and privileges as a citizen .... Except you can't vote.
Takes about a year to fully go through. You would be viewed as a Canadian on your employment applications.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think the best bet is to talk to an immigration lawyer. My sister works in that field. Going to see what I can do.

Paramedics make a lot more money in Canada from what I have researched. Seems like a calmer lifestyle as well, which is what I am looking for. I love it. Visit all the time. Actually going there again in July to see some family friends.

Also @Medic Tim do you know how the region nomination works? That was something else I saw. Not sure exactly what it is though.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 8, 2015)

I work in the oil fields. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Make a great salary... Even for canada.  I love my time off and not killing myself working ot. My company covers flights and expenses. We have a few Medics who live in the USA.... My wife and I are considering moving down to the states in a few years
No idea what a regional nomination is.


----------



## CdnArmyMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

If you're looking to work in Toronto as a Paramedic......good luck. The collages here graduate more paramedics than there are jobs. So you will have 1500 applicants for say...10 jobs. It's the same with taking the PCP program. It's very competitive.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 11, 2015)

@CdnArmyMedic Yeah I am realizing now it is not the best path. 

I was looking into maybe going into a BScN nursing program in Toronto. Do any of you have any input on doing that? I know RN are on the skilled workers wanted list. I always planned to possibly go into nursing anyway.


----------



## CdnArmyMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 14, 2015)

@Medic Tim new question.

In Canada, even if you go to nursing school in canada and pass the province nursing exam, you cannot be a Registered Nurse unless you already have perminant residency. So you cannot apply to any jobs there.

Is this the same for Paramedic? Would you have to be a PR or would passing the Paramedic exam and getting a work permit be enough. 

Just hypothetical. I know it is hard to get one.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 14, 2015)

I am unsure how it works for nursing but there is not a residency requirement that I know of. My company employs medics who live in other provinces and who reside in the USA.


----------



## NYCEMT92 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you @Medic Tim is your company a small company? Or one for a whole provnice  (not sure if it works like in NYC we have FDNY EMS and then private and hospital ems)


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 14, 2015)

I work industrial/oilfield . It is not part of the 911 system. We provide coverage to worksites, camps, plants, etc.
I usually work in clinics that cover 1-5k. Some of our sites are as many as 12 k. I work for one of the bigger industrial companies that has numerous contracts . When one ends it isn't long before you get another.

My last service was in New Brunswick. It did 911 and transfer. It was the only ambulance service in the province.

Some provinces operate that way.  Some have a mix of 3rd service municipal or county, some private, some hospital bases and even a few fire based....this is mostly on the west coast. The easy cost mostly runs on a provincial level.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 15, 2015)

Keep in mind too that with jobs being competitive services can pick and choose and often put preference to those who are from or live in the area, went to school in the area, precepted there, etc. 

In Ontario IFT is largely done by unregulated patient transfer companies which pay poorly since their staff are just transfer attendents.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 5, 2015)

In terms of getting a work permit in Canada it is easier if you are a fast food worker, or domestic worker to get a work permit than it would be for a EMT or Paramedic to get one.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Jul 11, 2015)

Ontario medic services are by region, there is no provincial or private run ambulance services. ORNGE (provincial) is our flight medics and transport medicine they do the critical transfers. Pricate transfer services do 80% and all have the EMR training you speak of they are unregulated. Pay is low like wolfman said. Medics salary up here is great but job market is bone dry. Two years in college for primary care, one additional year for advanced care which are more in demand than primary care.


----------



## harold1981 (Jul 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find an overview of the skill set of an ACP in Nova Scotia, and a list of drugs that he is allowed to use? Also, are the treatment protocols of the EHS anywhere to be found online?


----------



## Christopher Rideout (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi! I am a new medic in New Brunswick and have just recieved my license through PANB. I went to school at Medavie HealthEd which covers both NB and NS protocols and policies. Here is a link to the full clinical policy profile in NS:

 novascotia.ca/dhw/ehs/clinical-program-documents.asp

I don't know much about systems in the rest of the country, but i do know how things work here out east! I will try to help as much as possible


----------



## harold1981 (Nov 5, 2015)

Are there any Nova Scotia EHS paramedics here?


----------



## harold1981 (Nov 9, 2015)

Are there any Nova Scotia medics here who can tell about working in EMS in this province?


----------



## Christopher Rideout (Nov 17, 2015)

What do you want to know about it?


----------



## StudentMedic (Nov 20, 2015)

Medic Tim said:


> I work in the oil fields. 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. Make a great salary... Even for canada.  I love my time off and not killing myself working ot. My company covers flights and expenses. We have a few Medics who live in the USA.... My wife and I are considering moving down to the states in a few years
> No idea what a regional nomination is.



Hello Medic Tim,

I accidentally came across this forum when I was looking for a few difficult answers to help me make a decision. 

I am about to begin my Primary Care Paramedic diploma here in Ontario and intend to work in the Alberta Oil sands. I have seen a few of my friends have severe back problems after working in the municipal EMS and some of them even had career ending injuries. This made me rethink my Paramedic career choice. But I also came to know about the 2/2 industrial work for medics in Alberta Oil Sands and thought that would be a good option for my situation. My long term aim is to work as an Advanced Care Paramedic (EMT-P) in Alberta industrial sites.

Do you think working 2 weeks on/ off for the rest of the life will work out?

Is oilfield job stable? Will oilfield medics at the EMT-P level always have jobs?

Are the driving conditions in Alberta very dangerous for the medics as some people say?

Thanks,


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 22, 2015)

@StudentMedic  Oil sands medic jobs are drying up. The gas prices have plummeted which makes those jobs scarce. I am a new ACP in Ontario and when I looked into being PCP out there the jobs were basically non existence. There are some but the ACP or EMT-P they call it out there is much more in demand. There are spots at government clinics as well which are much easier to get into and you actually preform patient care where a lot of my colleagues that work oil fields say they do 3-4 week tours out there and don't see one patient. It's all up to what you want to do in the end. Injuries are on the decline for road medics in our area anyways, the services have employed a ton of resources to help including the automated stretchers and stair chairs, keeping in shape and proper body mechanics can result in a long career. I, personally would not put all of my eggs in the oil sands. Hope this helps.


----------



## StudentMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> @StudentMedic  Oil sands medic jobs are drying up. The gas prices have plummeted which makes those jobs scarce. I am a new ACP in Ontario and when I looked into being PCP out there the jobs were basically non existence. There are some but the ACP or EMT-P they call it out there is much more in demand. There are spots at government clinics as well which are much easier to get into and you actually preform patient care where a lot of my colleagues that work oil fields say they do 3-4 week tours out there and don't see one patient. It's all up to what you want to do in the end. Injuries are on the decline for road medics in our area anyways, the services have employed a ton of resources to help including the automated stretchers and stair chairs, keeping in shape and proper body mechanics can result in a long career. I, personally would not put all of my eggs in the oil sands. Hope this helps.



@BlueJayMedic Thanks for the reply. It would be very helpful if you could post your view for my few other questions too. Considering that the job market is hyper competitive in Ontario I thought I will at least have a shot in Alberta. Its sad to know that things are slowing down there as well. 

Are the low oil prices a temporary thing? Some are saying that the prices will eventually get better and there will be more oilfield projects needing medic stand-by. What do you think?

Will obtaining my Advanced Care Paramedic (ACP) right away after my PCP improve my job prospects in Ontario?

Could you please provide more details regarding the job opportunities at the Government clinics that you mentioned?

My friend worked for the Toronto Paramedic Service and only after three years on the job he has to quit due to a back injury. Now he is in a completely different career. He was also saying that in Toronto and Hamilton the average career span of paramedics is roughly 5-7 years (Medics either burn-out due to busy call volume or suffer an injury). Para-medicine is a second career to me and I am really careful with what I choose this time. Para-medicine/ Firefighting is a career I love, but I also don't want to end up looking for a new career again after a few years. Outside the GTA and Hamilton do medics have a long term career? How is the call volume in the services outside the GTA?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

StudentMedic said:


> @BlueJayMedic Thanks for the reply. It would be very helpful if you could post your view for my few other questions too. Considering that the job market is hyper competitive in Ontario I thought I will at least have a shot in Alberta. Its sad to know that things are slowing down there as well.
> 
> Are the low oil prices a temporary thing? Some are saying that the prices will eventually get better and there will be more oilfield projects needing medic stand-by. What do you think?
> 
> ...



Job market is super competitive here because everyone sees the money you can make after a two year course and jumps into it. If you want a job around here you are going to need to pack in countless volunteer hours in the community, with your school and otherwise to pack your resume full. its just the way it has become. I think it's beneficial anyways. Do everything you can, literally. I even went down to the states a couple times a month and drove an ambulance for a volunteer company to get experience with driving and to see how their systems were different. Living in Niagara, it's nice to be able to do that, you can find job experience or volunteering that is related no matter where you're at. 

No one knows what the oil prices will do. If you are getting into EMS to make money sitting in a vehicle not using your skills or for an easy buck than doing everything possible to end up in an SUV in the woods with a radio and a laptop is totally the way to go. Stress on your body is going to happen mentally or physically no matter where you go, that's something you need to be ready for and evaluate before you dive into the profession. The government clinics that I have seen have been mainly for EMT-P's but is worth looking into, not sure if they have BLS medics doing that or not. Google all that stuff, I don't have enough info on that stuff for you unfortunately. 

5-7 years is a generalization. Its different everywhere you go. Toronto and Hamilton are bad because it is non-stop busy with zero down time and therefore they do have a high turnover rate. It makes it easier to get a job there because there are more openings more often but that comes with the possibility of burn out or an injury early on. I have been on 6 years PCP and just got certified ACP today (literally). I cant speak to how Toronto or Hamilton work to combat the burn out but in my service we have a two month rotation. One is at a base with high call volume and post's and the other is generally lower in both categories.

I think if you are making the jump from PCP to ACP with zero experience just to get a job faster that is a matter of personal preference but let me tell you it _won't be easy_. You are able to do this now at many schools in the province.  This is new as before last year you needed a minimum of two years PCP experience before applying to any ACP program. 

Do everything you can in school to make the resume look good, work hard, learn your stuff, volunteer and talk to as many people around here and your school as you can. The two years is not a cakewalk and ACP is even more challenging than that. Learn when services hire as well and stay on top of their HR websites. 

Hope this long winded post helped a bit.


----------



## StudentMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> Job market is super competitive here because everyone sees the money you can make after a two year course and jumps into it. If you want a job around here you are going to need to pack in countless volunteer hours in the community, with your school and otherwise to pack your resume full. its just the way it has become. I think it's beneficial anyways. Do everything you can, literally. I even went down to the states a couple times a month and drove an ambulance for a volunteer company to get experience with driving and to see how their systems were different. Living in Niagara, it's nice to be able to do that, you can find job experience or volunteering that is related no matter where you're at.
> 
> No one knows what the oil prices will do. If you are getting into EMS to make money sitting in a vehicle not using your skills or for an easy buck than doing everything possible to end up in an SUV in the woods with a radio and a laptop is totally the way to go. Stress on your body is going to happen mentally or physically no matter where you go, that's something you need to be ready for and evaluate before you dive into the profession. The government clinics that I have seen have been mainly for EMT-P's but is worth looking into, not sure if they have BLS medics doing that or not. Google all that stuff, I don't have enough info on that stuff for you unfortunately.
> 
> ...



@BlueJayMedic Thanks again. For the very same reason I wanted to avoid Toronto and Hamilton. Do most of the medics make it to retirement in your service? (Or typically services outside the GTA) ?


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

@StudentMedic I have seen a couple medics retire from our service. A couple off on injury too, it's just a matter of hit or miss. You could be in the best shape of your life and it takes one combative patient or one instance where a patient spazzes on you and your back is shot. There is no avoiding it, just doing what you can to mitigate risk. Is that risk worth the reward you get from the profession? That is up to you to decide!


----------



## StudentMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

BlueJayMedic said:


> @StudentMedic I have seen a couple medics retire from our service. A couple off on injury too, it's just a matter of hit or miss. You could be in the best shape of your life and it takes one combative patient or one instance where a patient spazzes on you and your back is shot. There is no avoiding it, just doing what you can to mitigate risk. Is that risk worth the reward you get from the profession? That is up to you to decide!



@BlueJayMedic It really is a hard decision to make . Thanks for your insight dude.


----------



## BlueJayMedic (Nov 23, 2015)

@StudentMedic Good luck!!


----------



## harold1981 (Dec 26, 2015)

What does the job market look like in Nova Scotia in these days for ACP's?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 19, 2016)

I noticed there hasn't been any response to this. I know it sounds cliché, but my wife and I are considering a move to Nova Scotia.  She's a Canadian citizen, grew up in Cape Breton.  I'm in actually registered paramedic, and just started looking into reciprocity for Nova Scotia. 

 I understand I may have to live/work in a less than desirable area and I will have to start as a casual/PRN employee . I understand the process for reciprocity also takes a significant amount of time.  If there's anyone here who currently works for EHS as a paramedic or, ideally, has gone through the reciprocity process and can offer any thoughts tips or tricks… I would appreciate it


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 25, 2016)

Im back if anyone still has any question about reciprocity and working in canada.

Disclaimer- I Think the process I went through has been changed/updated.


----------



## harold1981 (Jul 13, 2017)

Can anyone tell what is meant in Canadian job postings with ...´´graduated from a CMA approved program´´?  does it mean that the Canadian Medical Association has a list somewhere with paramedic schools that are pre-approved? If yes, does this requirement exclude applications from a foreign paramedic, even though you have a provincial license?


----------



## cprted (Jul 13, 2017)

Here is the list of programs accredited by the CMA.

https://www.cma.ca/En/Pages/paramedicine.aspx


----------



## harold1981 (Jul 15, 2017)

thanks cprted!


----------

